# Yard Sale Pipe



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I was at a yard sale earlier today, and asked a little old lady if they had any pipes. She pulled out this one. And i ended up buying it for 5 bucks. I don't know much about pipes so i thought i would ask you guys. Is this a decent pipe? And more importantly how do i clean it to get it ready for use?

Brand stamped on it is Glenderry, also stamped is "Made in London England"


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It's a Sasieni second. Fabulous get for $5! (Why don't these things ever happen to me? All I ever see at yard sales is old matrix printers, chintzy kitchenware and bad clothing.)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Search for cleaning and restoration and you'll find all the advice and instructions you'll ever need.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

In that case, if Jim says it's a good find, I'd send it out to Mr. Smitty to have it professionally refurbished. I think it would certainly be worth it - you'd end up with an excellent, as-new condition pipe for around $30 total. Nice.

All I've seen so far offline has been no-name cheapies, the lowest of which was still $14. No thank you, ma'am.

The hunt continues...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweet, I'm glad it's a decent pipe!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Doesn't appear to be in all that bad a shape, actually. Can't see the stem real well, but it doesn't look chewed up. If it were me, I'd clean it up myself and smoke it! :tu I wouldn't put the stem in Clorox, though, since that eats it up some and that's the original stem (pretty sure). The top of the bowl can be cleaned up nicely with spit (a pretty good solvent) and a paper towel by the looks of things. It appears to have virtually no char, so I doubt seriously if it needs any reaming at this point. Take some Bon Ami cleanser and a cotton cloth to the stem and it should shine up fairly decent and definitely get rid of any oxidation. Rub a little Chapstick on the stem after you're through and it should look decent enough. (You could buff it to a shine, too, if you have that sort of machinery.) Thoroughly high octane alcohol and some pipe cleaners in the stem and shank (get into the mortise where the tenon fits real well) should finish it up. 

Can't tell a whole lot, but that pipe looks like it's barely broken in. Don't know why it's a second, but if it's a high drill (draft hole too high off the bottom), you'll need to fill that in with pipe mud if you want it to smoke as well as it can. With any luck, it's only cosmetic stuff, like fills in the bowl that don't hurt anything. 

Terry's right, though...for not a lot you could have what for all intents and purposes would be a brand new pipe! And a Sasieni at that, probably from the late 70s or early 80s. (I big on Sasienis! :tu)


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

NORWOODS PIPE REPAIR 
Fast and reliable. $5 for the pipe, $20 for refurbishing, $25 total for a good estate briar. Nuf said.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

$5?? Great find! I need to start hitting yard sales.


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice find there. Hopefully I can have the same sort of luck as I am going to the 127 Corridor Yard Sale next week starting up in Ohio and going south from there.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

For 5 Bucks I would run a pipe cleaner through it with Alcohol, wipe the bowl out and smoke it. Dont overcomplicate it, just enjoy it!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys. It doesn't look used much at all, and from what i read about sasieni seconds, the pipes are good, but they may have a small defect that even though they corrected with mud or putty, it wasn't deemed good enough for the Sasieni name. So i'm excited now. Just need to spend the time to clean her up so I can get her burning!


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

Enjoy it as it looks like she'll be a nice lil smoker.


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Fabulous get for $5! All I ever see at yard sales is old matrix printers, chintzy kitchenware and bad clothing.)


Yup.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> It doesn't look used much at all, and from what i read about sasieni seconds, the pipes are good...


Good? GOOD!?


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

freestoke said:


> It's a Sasieni second. Fabulous get for $5! (Why don't these things ever happen to me? All I ever see at yard sales is old matrix printers, chintzy kitchenware and bad clothing.)


Never heard of Glenderry as a Sasieni second. . .they didn't use a "Made in London England" stamp, as far as I know. But rather a "Made in England" stamp, in sort of an oval/football shape.

Either way, it looks to be a great find for $5.

Just wondering where the Sasieni ID came from (I happen to love Sasieni seconds as well).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Just wondering where the Sasieni ID came from (I happen to love Sasieni seconds as well).


I may have jumped the gun on the id. :sorry: It sorta looked like a Sasieni, right off, and I swear I searched on Glenderry and came up with a "Sasieni second" hit -- actually I did, but it's just somebody saying so on an eeebay auction. Seemed right at the time! I still think there's a chance it's a Sasieni -- I mean, where did the auctioneer come up with it? The stem looks very Sasieni-esque, too. The stamp on my Mayfair is "Made in England" and on the other side of the stem, "London Made," so that's a good point on the "Made in England..."

Whatever, it's a great pipe for $5!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I may have jumped the gun on the id. :sorry: ... I still think there's a chance it's a Sasieni.


I've checked and it does not seem to be a Sasieni. sigh. I redid the search and the eebay listing was for two pipes, a Sasieni plus the Glenderry. sigh. Just going too fast and missed the curve. Sorry for getting your hopes up, Krystian. I feel terrible about it. out:

Hey, the one on eebay cost more, though, and I'll bet it was in worse shape! Every cloud has a silver lining! :tu


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was thinking a Chartan or Barling; maybe a Comoy with that stamp.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Either way, I'm happy to have a good pipe. I lost my other one on a camping trip, so now that I have one again I can continue exploring pipe tobacco.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a nice find for $5! Clean her up and put a light to it and let us know how she smokes.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't care whose seconds it is, it's a great little pot shape! It would be nice to know who actually made it but still, you got a heckuva deal for $5. Unless it's got some horrible flaw that we can't see, clean that bad boy up and burn some baccy!


----------

